# Genitive case



## mikasa_90

_I'm trying with grammar.
Today Genitive case.

1)Maria's house is big


2) Maria's grandmother is 70 years old

3) I like my father's t-shirt

*1)Mariei casa este mare

2)Mariei bunica are 70 (saptezeci?)

3) Imi place tricou tatalui meu
*_


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

mikasa_90 said:


> _2) Maria's grandmother is 70 years old_
> 
> _*2)Mariei bunica are 70 (saptezeci?)*_


"De" is needed in this case:

_Bunica Mariei are şaptezeci *de* ani_.

I guess "de" can be considered a partitive.


----------



## CriHart

_

*1)Mariei casa este mare       Casa Mariei este mare

2)Mariei bunica are 70 (saptezeci?)        Bunica Mariei are 70 de ani (saptezeci)

3) Imi place tricou tatalui meu                  Imi place tricoul tatalui meu
*_


----------



## simona02

mikasa_90 said:


> _I'm trying with grammar._
> _Today Genitive case._
> 
> _*1)Mariei casa este mare*_
> 
> _*2)Mariei bunica are 70 (saptezeci?)*_
> 
> _*3) Imi place tricou tatalui meu*_


 
Structura frazei e cam ca în italiană:

la casa *di Maria* - casa *Mariei *
la nonna *di Maria* - bunica *Mariei* 
la T-shirt di mio padre - tricoul *tatălui meu.* 

Deci: 
1. ca şi în italiană, obiectul posedat (la casa / la Tshirt) are articol hotărât (cas*a* / tricou*l*)
2. posesorul: în italiană se exprimă cu prepoziţia "di", iar în română cu genitivul (di Maria, di mio padre / Mariei, tatălui...)


----------

